# D3 Question



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I currently have a D2G and an upgrade burning a hole in my pocket, which leaves me with some questions.
Is the pentile screen on the D3 as bad as people make it out to be.
Is there an sbf available for it. I love flashing rom's and like having the ability to start fresh when I need too.
What are some of the cons of the D3.
I like moto's build quality. I love having a physical keyboard ( I could get used to not having one). I see there is alot of dev Support here and on xda. I also realize that the razr and nexus are going to be available soon, but I can get the D3 free and like I said I love the way the d2g is made. Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

* The screen really isn't bad. Just don't hold it 2 inches from your face lol
* There is a full .sbf file and fastboot recovery images in case you bork something up when modding
* The phone is moto so the build quality and radio are a step above most phones
* BOTTOM LINE: If you want a keyboard this is your phone, if you want 4G get the Bionic


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for your response.


----------

